# Jack Dempsey



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm planing to combine some tanks to try something new so I'm wondering if it is safe to put a 2-3 inch jack dempsey into a tank with a pair of Pearl Gouramies (3-4 inches+), a killi and a banjo Cat? tank is about 30 gal heavy planted.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Jack Dempsey fish are not plant safe. They like to clear plants away and carve out territories. Especially as they get older and more mature. I don't think you should put it with the killi either, sooner or later the killi will end up as a snack.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I just dropped it in and it got chased and harassed by my pearl gourami so bad that I had to take it out. Poor little guy.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Qwertus said:


> I just dropped it in and it got chased and harassed by my pearl gourami so bad that I had to take it out. Poor little guy.


Eventually it would become the other way around. They are called Jack Dempseys for a reason.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Dielectric said:


> Eventually it would become the other way around. They are called Jack Dempseys for a reason.


+1

Also, why post a question if you aren't going to wait for an answer from anyone?


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

the Jack dempsey was in a tank that I usually use for QT, I got another fish so I need to empty that tank and add the water and filter from the tank that it will be going into. Need to QT that fish for a month. I added the Dempsey in with the bichirs.


----------

